# Bank debts



## Keison (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi
Unfortunately I left Spain with debts to the bank, under 3000 euros. I tried to keep up with my payments from England but I still haven't found a stable job since returning and have fallen behind the payments. Well, actually I haven't paid anything for 6 months now. 
The Police turned up today at my mother's house in Spain and asked for my address here in England which she duly gave. What is going to happen? If I return to Spain for a visit what will happen and will they turn up here in England? I don't have any money to pay and am currently looking for work here and surviving in the bare minimum. 
Can anybody help me with information about what to do? Other than find an amazing job and pay back the debt!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Keison said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately I left Spain with debts to the bank, under 3000 euros. I tried to keep up with my payments from England but I still haven't found a stable job since returning and have fallen behind the payments. Well, actually I haven't paid anything for 6 months now.
> The Police turned up today at my mother's house in Spain and asked for my address here in England which she duly gave. What is going to happen? If I return to Spain for a visit what will happen and will they turn up here in England? I don't have any money to pay and am currently looking for work here and surviving in the bare minimum.
> Can anybody help me with information about what to do? Other than find an amazing job and pay back the debt!!!


I don't know what's going to happen - but yes, more than likely someone will be contacting you at your UK address - I doubt it would be the police though

I would get in touch with your bank if I were you, asap


it goes to show that banks ARE chasing debts across borders now - if they'll do this for 3000€ imagine what they do for someone who defaults on a mortgage!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As far as I know, borrowing money from a bank and then not repaying it is a civil offence and not a criminal offence. The police are used here in the same way bailiffs are used in Britain. But only to gain information. I would be very surprised if the police turned up where you live in UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have heard of people in the UK losing their UK properties when they default on mortgages in Spain. There have been several cases in the media over the last few years. But loans??? I dont know, but the banks dont "do" national borders anymore

Jo xxx


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I would have thought that you will end up with a CCJ against you. Will make life difficult for rental, credit cards etc.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Keison said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately I left Spain with debts to the bank, under 3000 euros. I tried to keep up with my payments from England but I still haven't found a stable job since returning and have fallen behind the payments. Well, actually I haven't paid anything for 6 months now.
> The Police turned up today at my mother's house in Spain and asked for my address here in England which she duly gave. What is going to happen? If I return to Spain for a visit what will happen and will they turn up here in England? I don't have any money to pay and am currently looking for work here and surviving in the bare minimum.
> Can anybody help me with information about what to do? Other than find an amazing job and pay back the debt!!!


Nothing will happen in the UK & in the very unlikly event someone should knock on the door just tell them you deposited all you owe in the Spanish Cam Bank to be forwarded on.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd like to think my parents are better trained than that.

Still, what I would expect is for the bailiffs to come around and take some stuff. Whether or not that would actually happen I don't know but it would be the worst case scenario and if you expect the worse case scenario then anything less than that wont seem as bad.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't know about Spain, but in the U.K. debt is a civil matter. The Police do not enforce civil judgements.

If the Spanish Bank want to pursue you for your debt, they have four options;
1) Just send you letters.
2) It _may_ be possible these days for them to sell the debt to a U.K. debt factoring agency. In which case expect letters from them and perhaps a visit.
3) Contact a local (to you) debt collection agency/bailiff and get them to try to extract payment from you.
4) Commence proceedings against you in the County Court, in which case if found in their favour , they then have more options.

In the case of the first three, in might be inconvenient or embarrassing for you, but that's it. Unless a judgement has been made against you in a U.K. Court, no formal action can be taken. If a Judgement is obtained (as in 4), then if in employment or in your own home expect them to take some of your pay or household goods. It will also make your future financial life very difficult.

I cannot in all honesty believe that hey will pursue you for your debt, it is too much of a gamble in terms of time, effort and money for a (relatively) small amount.

It is in your best interest to contact them and arrange repayment - even at £1.00 per week, minimises any potential problems in the future and you will still be able to look at yourself in the mirror...........


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

It is possible that if you return to Spain on an plane then you may be arrested as you enter Spain. It happened to a friend of mine whose flight to Gibraltar was diverted due to bad weather! 

Davexf


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

VEDShappy said:


> I don't know about Spain, but in the U.K. debt is a civil matter. The Police do not enforce civil judgements.
> 
> If the Spanish Bank want to pursue you for your debt, they have four options;
> 1) Just send you letters.
> ...



As it is a Spanish debt they just apply here for a European court order & then the UK has to enforce it.


----------

